# Drying



## St_Nick (Sep 29, 2014)

I have just taken down a plant and hung it up to dry.  My question is this:  I am going to be away from home for the next two weeks.  Is it going to hurt the harvest to hang that long?  If so, is there anything I can do to improve the odds?:bong2:


----------



## BenfukD (Sep 29, 2014)

if the temps where the plant is hanging is around 60f  you should be fine.  You dont want the temps to high


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 30, 2014)

2 weeks is way to long Idk what I'd do maybe someone elsewill chime  in


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 30, 2014)

Two weeks is how long I dry mine (mid-winter) .You want the thickest branches to *snap*, too many people rush the cure and that's half the battle.  It depends on variables such as temp and relative humidity and what not, but I just dry in my bloom room and it takes ~two weeks with a fan in the room, oscillating but not blowing on the hanging girls.


----------



## Kindbud (Oct 1, 2014)

2 weeks really? Usually takes me 5-10 days I use screens to dry tho


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 1, 2014)

I am in the desert and hang my buds for 5 days then jar... Depends on your conditions. If they are in the dark and in cool temperatures I bet they would be ok.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for the replys.  I ma going to my 40th class reunion & I really don't wantto miss it.  Them old coots may not be aroundfor the next one!:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm in western Washington (south Puget Sound area) and other then mid summer (where it only takes a good 3-5 daze to dry), there is so much rh around me that, yes, two weeks for a real drying, then cut up and jarred. I also keep my drying area cool with an oscillating fan moving air around to avoid mold.

eace: n' good curing, bud.


----------

